# Need to find Riving Knife options for older Unisaw



## CherryO (Aug 15, 2016)

Just bought a used Unisaw and it predates the RK features. I did some searching on this forum and others as to what my options are as far as add-on Riving Knives, *but the articles seemed a little stale*. Just curious what others here believe to be the safest and/or the most practical solution to adding a riving knife(not a splitter). I have found the BORK and the new Shark guard ARK which seem promising. Perhaps the BORK is better as it appears to move with the blade? But there was a story of one flinging off, which concerned me.

Keep in mind I have the original Unisaw Guard/splitter but not too confident this is what I want for the long term as I really want the safest behind the blade mechanism I can find. Cost not an option as I value my safety over a couple hundred $s. Also I have the microsplitters on some ZC inserts, but heard they still aren't as safe as a RK. Or should I just use crosscut sleds and rip everything else with a tracksaw. Please help!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I use a micro jig.


----------



## CherryO (Aug 15, 2016)

The grrpr is high on my list but id rather not use that without a riving knife. If i used the microsplitter with the grippr do i have much to worry about in terms of kickback? granted i use them as directed and dont act like a jackass around the saw.
Also the other concern is about not using the blade guard with the grippr as the two dont appear compatible.Any worries here?


----------



## ihadmail (Dec 29, 2016)

The microsplitter will pull itself out of the zero clearance insert if too much binding pressure is put on it. If you see this it's time to stop the cut to prevent kick back.

The grripper becomes your blade guard when using it, as it's designed to span the blade on narrow cuts.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've had a BORK on my Shop Fox cabinet saw since 2008, and it's worked well for me. I'm happy to have one. AFAIK, the incident of one of them flinging off was an isolated incident that likely involved some user error….regardless, he's redesigned it by closing the slot on the knife so that can no longer happen.










It's worth noting that the BORK is a retrofit design for older saws that do not have them, and is somewhat universal…its not the same as a riving knife that's designed to be proprietary for the saw, and there are some trade-offs. It's also not mass produced by a large conglomerate….it's just a former hobby woodworker making them in his small facility for people with table saws that pre-date the riving knife mandate, but would like to have a RK on their saw. You'll find his website to more basic than many we're used to from larger companies, so don't be deterred if the site seems a little klugy. Its the only aftermarket option available that I know of that will rise, fall, and tilt in close proximity to the blade like a real riving knife, and can be left in place for non-through cuts if the guard is not in place. He's updated it to include a template to goof proof the spacing, and once installed and adjusted correctly it works well. He's also made an optional blade guard for it.

He's good people IME….by all means, contact him if you have questions.


----------



## magaoitin (Oct 20, 2015)

What model and approx year is your Unisaw?

Have you considered a Delta-Unisaw splitter instead of a RK? I have been waffling on buying the Delta 34-868 dissappearing splitter for my Unisaw (mine is a model 34-802 type 1).

Amazon sells the splitter for just over $80. If you expand the first answered question, the mfg lists the unisaw models this will fit.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The disappearing splitter was introduced along with the overarm Uniguard, which was sometime in the early 60's IIRC. It should definitely fit on any Unisaw made after that date, although I'm not sure if it will work on the newly (2007) designed models with the controls moved up front. It also will only work on a right tilt machine. I have one on mine and love it. Pulls up or pushes down in seconds with one finger.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## CherryO (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I have a 36-812 model Unisaw from 2000. I think I will look to get the BORK as it is the only one that moves with the blade. The other ones are cheaper but I think I would get frustrated. Has anyone had any experience with the BORK's blade/dust guard? I was thinking of getting that as well. As I mentioned in the OP I have the micro[jig]splitter so maybe that is all i need, but I think the RK will be safer.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I have the BORK blade guard as well as the RK, Love the guard….it's small, clear, and light, and doesn't obstruct my view as much as most guards.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

The "stale" article you looked at might have been mine. To look at it, search "Riving knife for Unisaw" in the site's search window.

I do have 15 sets made except for final assembly, which I will probably do as I ship them out. When the 15 are gone, I probably will not pursue it any further, as they are quite labor intensive.

I have not designed it to used with a blade guard, though it could be done. I would recommend an over arm blade guard instead, as that won't interfere with the operation of the RK.

One caveat is that beveling is problematic with the RK installed. The design of the original throat plate won't work, and making a ZCI for beveling is a pain. I made one, and it involved a lot of smoke and bad language. It's easy enough to remove the knife for beveling. I'm not sure how the factory made ones deal with blade tilting.

Oh, there was one query about left tilting saws. Mine is strictly for right tilt. You'd be on your own if you want adapt it for left tilt. I don't even know how the arbor on the left tilt looks compared to right tilt.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Update: I figured out how to use the RK when doing a bevel cut. Remove the knife that curves over the blade. In its place, install a 1 1/2" wide piece of steel in the thickness that works for your blade (12 gauge for standard kerf, 14 gauge for thin kerf). This steel should be bout 6" long (to be slightly less than the height of your blade).Notch the edges of this piece about 1/8" inch on both leading and trailing edges, to fit in the RK knife holder. Also drill and cut out a notch to fit over the locking screw for the RK. Above the RK holder, notch back the leading edge (the edge that the saw kerf first encounters) about 1/2". Start this notch abut 1/2" above the RK blade holder. The notch is necessary to avoid the little "bridge" that joins the 2 sides of the throat plate. Also, grind bevels on both sides of the leading edge, so the kerf will be guided onto the new splitter without binding.

Now, install the original throat plate, and you are good to go. This knife will rise and fall and tilt with the blade. But it will not arc over the blade like the regular riving knife does. It will in that sense act more like a standard splitter.

Still, an improvement over having nothing there (although for years I did bevel cuts with no kind of kickback protection whatsoever). I'm not sure how saws that come with an RK deal with beveling. Anybody know?


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

There is no fully functional 3rd party replacement for riving knife. There are many attempts to make it but most imho fail short to bring the splitter close enough to the blade of flimsy and dangerous like bork.
A factory splitter if available for the saw would be the best option.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I believe the BORK is no longer available. Bob passed away earlier this year. He was making them in his garage. I was lucky to meet him a few years back, he was a great guy. His webpage takes you to GoDaddy.

I also would like to get something for my 1989 Unisaw. I'm most interested in the Delta disappearing splitter. If anyone has one mounted, I'd sure like to see some pics.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I also would like to get something for my 1989 Unisaw. I m most interested in the Delta disappearing splitter. If anyone has one mounted, I d sure like to see some pics.
> - hairy


Is your Uni a right tilt? Won't work on a left tilt machine. I don't have any real good pictures of mine, but it works great and operates with a single finger (push down or pull up). Here is a shot of it in the down position. Table is removed as otherwise you couldn't see it 










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Ajs73 (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I've never used the disappearing splitter, but I love my shark guard. The ARK model, which I have, adjusts with the height of the blade.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

> Is your Uni a right tilt? Won t work on a left tilt machine. I don t have any real good pictures of mine, but it works great and operates with a single finger (push down or pull up). Here is a shot of it in the down position. Table is removed as otherwise you couldn t see it
> 
> - MrUnix


 Yes, right tilt. This is what I have.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I use the same one as Brad uses and it works great.
Gerald



> I also would like to get something for my 1989 Unisaw. I m most interested in the Delta disappearing splitter. If anyone has one mounted, I d sure like to see some pics.
> - hairy
> 
> Is your Uni a right tilt? Won t work on a left tilt machine. I don t have any real good pictures of mine, but it works great and operates with a single finger (push down or pull up). Here is a shot of it in the down position. Table is removed as otherwise you couldn t see it
> ...


----------



## Macrosill (Nov 27, 2016)

> The "stale" article you looked at might have been mine. To look at it, search "Riving knife for Unisaw" in the site s search window.
> 
> I do have 15 sets made except for final assembly, which I will probably do as I ship them out. When the 15 are gone, I probably will not pursue it any further, as they are quite labor intensive.
> 
> ...


Are any on your RK kits still available?


----------



## hkmiller (Mar 6, 2018)

> I also would like to get something for my 1989 Unisaw. I m most interested in the Delta disappearing splitter. If anyone has one mounted, I d sure like to see some pics.
> - hairy
> 
> Is your Uni a right tilt? Won t work on a left tilt machine. I don t have any real good pictures of mine, but it works great and operates with a single finger (push down or pull up). Here is a shot of it in the down position. Table is removed as otherwise you couldn t see it
> ...


Brad,

That is a clean saw. I just received my disapering splutter today on your recommendation.

What paint did you use to paint your internals?


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I do still have RK kits available, for those who are interested. PM me for details.

Dave


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Brad,
> That is a clean saw. I just received my disapering splutter today on your recommendation.
> What paint did you use to paint your internals?
> 
> - hkmiller


Sherwin Williams oil based gloss enamel:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## hkmiller (Mar 6, 2018)

> Brad,
> That is a clean saw. I just received my disapering splutter today on your recommendation.
> What paint did you use to paint your internals?
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## sjlund (Sep 4, 2018)

> I do still have RK kits available, for those who are interested. PM me for details.
> 
> Dave
> 
> - runswithscissors


I'd like some info on your riving knife.

Steve


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

One recent purchaser of an RK asked Lee Styron (aka Shark Guard) about a blade guard, and surprisingly Lee came up with one. Check with Lee for availability and price. He is very familiar with my RK.

Steve: I think the link "Riving Knife for Unisaw" will give you plenty of info. I can answer specific questions, however.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep Lee can make it with "Dave's riving knife" now, I've just GOT to finish up some projects so I can spend a weekend putting the saw back together to test it but it looks good to go!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I thought I posted something about it but I made Something similar by cutting off the portion of the stock splitting/blade gaurd about 1/2 above the table. It doesn't come up with the blade and stays the same height but it was super easy to make since I never use the whole splitter/gaurd assembly


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I know this hasn't been discussed in a while and I wanted to see if anyone has any new developments in the way of splitters or riving knives that are available for the pre-2007 right tilt Unisaws?


----------

